# New Virus [started] in Caribbean called chikungunya [merged/moved to TRAVEL]



## easyrider (May 22, 2014)

Maybe better pack some deep woods off if your heading here.

http://news.msn.com/in-depth/painful-and-rapid-spread-of-new-virus-in-caribbean


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2014)

This is certainly a concern. We are taking B2B cruises this fall that will go to 8 different ports in the Caribbean, many that are affected by this virus. Will have plenty of repellent with us.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 23, 2014)

I starting carrying Deep Woods Off in the Caribbean after hearing about some cases of dengue. But we never seem to have problems so am lax about it. On my last visit to St Lucia, we had to make a stop in the nurse's office and saw a lot of dengue materials and the nurse said it was a good idea to be more vigilant about using the spray. After reading about this new very painful one, I will definitely want to incorporate it as part of our daily routine.


----------



## easyrider (May 23, 2014)

On a trip to Cancun I had forgot to load the deep woods off. When I got to Cancun the only thing I could find at Walmart was the junk that is environmentally safe that is required for cenote swimming at the parks. No deet or parathion because these parks are nature reserves. 

Anyway, I was trying to fish the lagoon and I swear that the natural stuff was a bug attractor. I like lots of deet and lots of parathion. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/chikungunya-cases-double-caribbean-n123606



> Chikungunya virus — a painful, mosquito-borne infection — is spreading rapidly in the Caribbean, federal health officials reported Thursday.
> 
> They said the number of reported cases had nearly doubled in the past two weeks and there are now more than 100,000 suspected or confirmed infections. They predicted more spread.



Another overlooked dealio with mosquitos is your clothing. You can treat your clothing with repellents like Permethrin. We used to do this on fishing trips and it does help. 

http://sawyer.com/technology/permethrin/

Bill


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 5, 2014)

easyrider said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/chikungunya-cases-double-caribbean-n123606
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Billy Rider!



Permethrin? Is that the stuff that kills Roaches?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Please check in with the CDC travel warning updates:

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/notices/watch/chikungunya-saint-martin


----------



## siesta (Jun 5, 2014)

luckily for me mosquitos don't bite me. As I joke, "When they bite me they die."  But seriously, I can be in the deep woods camping, with zero bug repellent, and the person next to me will be getting eaten alive and they will be swarming around him although dousing himself in OFF!, whereas I would barely get bit, if at all.  Ironically, when I was a kid, I used to get eaten alive, and they would swell up like silver dollars.  I wonder what happened?

I also purposely don't use bug repellent, the idea of coating my porous skin that absorbs stuff, with chemicals, does not appeal to me. Glad I have that luxury.

Edit: mentioning this piqued my interest, so I googled it.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scien...s-bite-some-people-more-than-others-10255934/

http://www.webmd.com/allergies/features/are-you-mosquito-magnet

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052970204660604574378933761528214


----------



## siesta (Jun 13, 2014)

there are reports that this virus has shown up in North Carolina


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 13, 2014)

siesta said:


> there are reports that this virus has shown up in North Carolina



Still apparently from someone that traveled to the Caribbean. Though there is risk that it could spread to the local mosquito population from that person. Still no locally transmitted cases in the USA yet.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 14, 2014)

siesta said:


> there are reports that this virus has shown up in North Carolina



I live in NC and believe those reports to be totally false! Furthermore, we spent 3 weeks in St Maarten back in March and had no problems at all. I know they had sprayed on the French side. Not sure about the Dutch side.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 14, 2014)

This virus has been confirmed by the CDC in North Carolina. Latest report is on AOL News web page this morning.
You may look under:
AOL Health..Title..New Mosquito Carried Disease Confirmed..page 13


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2014)

Bucky said:


> I live in NC and believe those reports to be totally false! Furthermore, we spent 3 weeks in St Maarten back in March and had no problems at all. I know they had sprayed on the French side. Not sure about the Dutch side.



Mosquito-borne virus chikungunya worries CDC



> *(CNN) -- *A debilitating, mosquito-borne virus called chikungunya has made its way to North Carolina, health officials say. It's the state's first reported case of the virus.
> 
> The patient was likely infected in the Caribbean, according to the Forsyth County Department of Public Health...


----------



## Bucky (Jun 15, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Mosquito-borne virus chikungunya worries CDC



Well, I'll be? Knowing how things work in my family they probably attached themselves to my wife and got a free ride here! Mosquitos absolutely love her.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 17, 2014)

Must be false - we are in St John and feeling fine... {sarcasm alert!}

This virus needs a better name otherwise it will not be taken seriously by the US media...


----------



## jd2601 (Jun 17, 2014)

Reported case in Minnesota, physician that travelled to Haiti.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Must be false - we are in St John and feeling fine... {sarcasm alert!}
> 
> This virus needs a better name otherwise it will not be taken seriously by the US media...



It looks like the abbreviation is CHIKV. That is easier to pronounce, Chickey.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the information. We'll be on a Caribbean cruise in November and everywhere we're going is on the list!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Thanks for the information. We'll be on a Caribbean cruise in November and everywhere we're going is on the list!



Same concern here. We will pack lots of repellent.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 19, 2014)

I am now so allergic to mosquito bites.  I have CLL and one of the side effects is a reaction when you get bitten.  I  look like a leper.  shaggy


----------



## easyrider (Jun 26, 2014)

*Chikungunya Virus*

The virus has been reported in the USA east coast and it seems most of the infected had traveled to the Caribbean. The mosquito has been found as far inland as Kansas and in Southern California. It is the same mosquito called aedes aegypti that spreads these viruses which include dengue and yellow fever.

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/8...north-carolina-tennessee-other-u-s-states.htm

http://www.wibw.com/home/headlines/264261031.html

Bill


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for the information and links.  My son and future dil will be going on their honeymoon on a souther caribbean cruise.  Just sent them the link.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 26, 2014)

Shaggy, did you see that the case was in Forsyth County? *sighs* 

We already have ginormous urban gangster mosquitos where I live in a downtown area. They were actually a little better this year, since a new apartment complex took the place of some broken-down, mostly light industrial buildings that were a breeding ground (abandoned double-decker bus, for example.) Now I have this to worry about?

At least it is not fatal. A living hell for a week or so, but it does seem as though it passes without any permanent damage, and then you have immunity for life.


----------

